# Labor Day Meats 2019



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2019)

Have you stocked up for the big weekend? I have some meat from www.porterroad.com waiting for the grill and smoker this weekend. 

In case you missed it they recently sponsored @TulsaJeff newsletter and put a promo code in there. https://www.smoking-meat.com/august-22-2019-smoked-and-seared-tri-tip

I know alot of folks can't get great cuts like Tri Tip. Well PorterRoad has you covered. I know some may think its expensive meat but let me tell you its some of the finest I have had the pleasure of eating. Stay tuned for a detailed review from me.








Below is from Jeff's Newsletter.
"
There's nothing quite as good as tri-tip if you have a hankering for tender, delicious, melt-in-your-mouth, beef! If you don't agree with that statement then maybe beef is not your thing or you haven't had good tri-tip yet.

I can help you fix that second issue!

I just got a big box of meat from Porter Road, a company that has generously sponsored the newsletter version of this recipe and the tri-tip was so good, I just had to write about it.

Hey, some people get inspired and write songs.. I get inspired and write instructions for cooking outdoors. Of course, it's really easy to get inspired when you have a good piece of beef and it turns out so amazing that your eyes close in satisfaction with every bite.

You guys think I'm joking.. I love my beef and this stuff was some of the best!

Let's jump right in!

Porter Road has generously given us a code *SMOKINGMEAT10 *for *10% off *your first order*, plus get a delicious treat when you spend $75+.(*code expires August 28th at 11:59pm ET)"

Also check them out HERE


----------

